# looking for a recipe for a confusion scent



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dose any one have a recipe for a coyote confusion scent


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

a "confusion scent"?

if a coyote can smell a scent you put out, he can probably smell you, and i dont think any scent in the world will stop a coyote that has caught a wiff of human. i may be wrong, but if a coyote sees you, he might stop, if he hears you, he might stop, but in my experience, if he smells you, the gig is up.

welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Cathunter (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a subscription to Predator Extreme and there has been a couple articles in there about misting which is basically what your wanting to do. Not really sure on how to make it but rabbit blood or coyote pee would probably do the trick. Put it in some sort of spray bottle and see what happens. They also mix some scents together to add to the confusion and according to them it gets the dogs to stick around longer and give better shot opportunities. I was thinking about giving it a try myself but with season almost over ill prolly wait till next year. But let me know how it goes. Josh


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you want to see some misting footage go see "Up Close and Personal" by Rich Higgins. The idea is to overload the senses of the coyote with all kinds of scent to get him to hang around a few seconds more for a shot. Personally I don't want to carry around a spray bottle when hunting. I like to KISS. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a couple of scent bomb containers which i put red fox urine into. Then just set it next to me while im hunting. Thats my recipe


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i would look at maybe a coyote gland, or call lure for trapping, possibly mixed with urine. they are availalble from any trapping supply. they will have coyote gland, and probably skunk essence in them, amongst other things that would spark a coyotes curiosity.

i apoloigize for not answering your question in my first post, i know it irritates me when people do what i did. i am still skeptical however.


----------



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of your inputs I will give them a try.
And if there are any moor I will try them as well.


----------



## Cathunter (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck and let us know how it goes. Im sure everybody would like to find a way to keep them aroung awhile longer for better shot opportunity.


----------

